# You think I can?



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm just about to start my first IVF treatment at Barts in October.  But I am looking into egg share to follwo on from that if it doesn't work out first time.  But my bloods etc aren't perfect.

Last day 3 bloods were FSH 5.7 E2 150  month before they were FSH 7.5 E2 200 on day 5.  I also in Jan had a FSH of 17.5 but this was weeks after surery for a ruptured eptopic and so think most places don't think that is a valid reason.

I am going to a open evening in Sept at Lister, I have emailed them these results and they are happy with them.  I am 29, no family problems etc.

But I found out last week i have a Inhibin B of 45.7 which is not good.  But I've heard you can still do it with low Inhibin B?  Some people have suggested this isn't a reliable test to have?

Anyone had similar bloods and able to do it.  I guess after I'd done one round of IVF I will be able to 'prove' myself a bit.  Are they less fussy if you have a proven egg production record??!!

Thanks ladies for your help.... hope you are all doing well in whatever bit of your treatment you are doing. XXXX


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi hun, 

I am sorry to say I have no idea about the blood tests, but wanted to welcome you on board! I am at Lister as well, and am really happy with them, apart from one confusion but thats sorted now. 

Hopefully someone will be able to answer your questions bout the blood tests, but Im sure if they have said they are happy with your results then its fine.

Good luck!
xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Kate,
I haven't told them about the Inhibin B results though (I'm thinking of just throwing them away!! as paid private for them tests).
Oh well I should just go to the open night things and tell them the truth, just we won't be able to afford IVF without egg share.
What do they do on the open night, did you go on one?  Do you get 1:1 time with a consultant or is it a group speech?  Also how long is the process from consultation to actually doing it!!!
Good luck with your tx, when are you due to start? XXX


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi hun, 

We didnt go to an open evening, as we had just missed one and didnt want to wait another month for the next, so we just booked an app. We had a 3 hour consultation, with our consultant, the counsellor and to have all the tests, dh's sperm test and my scan. 

They went through all our history, looked at our results and explained what we would need to do.
We came away feeling really good, had what bloods we could get done at the gp (as its easier that way, although not always quicker!) then when we had the results from them in paper form, we faxed over to Lister who then booked us in for the remainder.
Thats where our problem started as we were told we couldnt start tx til our second hiv test, but 2 weeks later we found out we can, so i start the pill on my next af, and then I have to call in and hopefully will be matched and all systems go.

try the open evening but if you are sure its what you want I would suggest just booking the appointment straight away, you will prob have to wait a few weeks anyway. There is also no charge for this app as its under egg share.

HTH hun.

Let me know if you need anything else, feel free to pm me.

Kate
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Kate,
we are having a NHS go later this year so prob not doing egg share until next year, if they let us... and if I don't manage to fall with triplets straight away!!!
I may be back with more questions for you very soon!! 

Hope you are well and let me know how your treatment goes... you must be getting excited now?
XXXXX


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

hello laura

I went to an opening evening at cromwell iam sure they are the same at other clinics to,
We had a our of the clinc in 2small groups,and we all went into a big room and had an introduction sort of thing,thn after that we were giving an opputunity to speak to a consultant or nurse 1-1 and u cold ask about anything u werent sure on.
Hope hat has helped wish u all the est hunnie
love kelly


----------

